# Limitar velocidad torillo



## tutecnicodavid (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola,

Soy nuevo y por tanto primero me presento, soy david ingeniero en informatica. Desde que termina la carrera no he vuelto a tocar nada de sistema combinacionales ni secuenciales y me ha pedido un amigo que si puedo deseñarle un sistema casera para limitar la velocidad de un torillo (pequeño tractor para levantar pales). Si me pudieseis hechar una mano os lo agradeceria.

Os adjunto el diseño electrico de estos torillos por si me podeis ayudar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

Es una especie de elevador? anda con baterías o a gas?

Si anda a gas...ya no entramos en esa...si es con megabaterías, como el de los supermercados...hay que pensar en electrónica de potencia...porque trabajan con baja tensión y alta corriente.

Por lo que veo, es un circuito eléctrico más que electrónico y el tema en eso es que todo es ON-OFF, a veces es dificil insertar una regulación. y si le agregas regulacón puede ser que se pierda mucha potencia


Lo mejor en corriente contínua es el PWM...es un sistema fácil de implementar y que puede regular la velocidad sin perder tanto torque...


----------



## tutecnicodavid (Ago 3, 2012)

Te mando foto del torillo, es tambien conocido como carretilla elevadora, como tu dices la usada en supermercados y almacenes.
¿Me puedes orientar?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

Si sólo queres controlar la velocidad del elevador...o sólo la del carrito...tenés que armar un pwm de potencia para controlar dicho sector...

Basicamente el PWM lo podés hacer con un simple 555, es robusto y se la aguanta...pero ese tren de pulsos lo vas a tener que amplificar en potencia, con mosfet, y de ahí a tiristores o IGBT

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pwm-lm555-4307/

ese link algunos pwm con el 555...


----------



## tutecnicodavid (Ago 3, 2012)

Solo necesito poder limitar la velocidad a la que corre el torillo porque no debe exceder de los 10km hora. el diseño electrico que te he enviado te sirve para aclarate como hacerlo, porque la verdad es que llevo tanto tiempo sin tocar nada de electronica que salvo el 555 que me has comentado no recuerdo mucho...¿?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

Ní se te ocurra tocar nada. Si lees la reglamentación de vehículos , seguridad laboral equipos de elevación etc... como pase el mas mínimo incidente vas a la cárcel de cabeza .
Los experimentos con gaseosa .


Como mucho me atrevería a montar un sensor de velocidad " de bicicleta o similar " totalmente "por encima" sin tocar nada en absoluto de la máquina que pite a mas de x velocidad. Pero en serio, mi opinión es que no se te ocurra cambiar un tornillo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 3, 2012)

hola tutenicodavid,ños pedazo nombre...jajaja mira yo lo veo sencillo,si lo que quieres es limitar la velocidad,(si no tienes la parametrizacion de la centralita y no puedes limitarla desde ahy) actua solo sobre el potenciometro del ajute de velocidad,ponele una r de modo que al ponerlo en pocicion de maximo aun le quede el valor de tu recistencia, por lo que limitaste la salida de voltaj en el cursor del pote.saludos

PD: otra es ponerle un taco de goma bajo el acelerador...como las histler...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola Amigo, bueno la pregunta concreta es: Funciona el autoelevador?.
Solo dices que necesitas limitar su velocidad a 10Km, bien, solo debe añadirse un detector en el sistema de transmision y luego aplicar accion sobre el acelerador. Sin necesidad de alterar lo que es original.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Ní se te ocurra tocar nada. Si lees la reglamentación de vehículos , seguridad laboral equipos de elevación etc... como pase el mas mínimo incidente vas a la cárcel de cabeza .
> Los experimentos con gaseosa .
> 
> 
> Como mucho me atrevería a montar un sensor de velocidad " de bicicleta o similar " totalmente "por encima" sin tocar nada en absoluto de la máquina que pite a mas de x velocidad. Pero en serio, mi opinión es que no se te ocurra cambiar un tornillo.



El elevador es de un amigo del muchacho y al parecer de uso doméstico...ahi no rige ninguna ley  si no se ve no es ilegal jajaja


Aunque es verdad que lo mejor pudiera ser un sistema ON-OFF cuando llegue a 10Km/h que desconecte el switch...y cuando baje de 8Km/h que conecte el switch

Tranquilamente se puede agregar un PID o algo similar, externo al aparato para no exagerar los tantos


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

Ejemplo tonto: _Si, yo me dedico a matar gente pero como lo hago en mi casa no es delito_ Pues no, sigue siendo delito matar.

Podemos hacer tres areneros al respecto pero la reglamentación española es muy estricta en estos temas e implica responsabilidades PENALES por menos de nada.
No creo que tenga la carretilla para ordenar la estantería del pasillo de casa, yo juraría que está en algún tipo de negocio y la conducen terceros (seguramente empleados) y de ahí el interés en limitar la velocidad.
Por otra parte el continuo "ya no me acuerdo de nada" me induce a no recomendar el 555+4017 de rigor y recomendar que busque una opinión cualificada antes de tocar un tornillo.
Está claro que "mientras no pase nada, todo vale". Pero si un día pasa aunque sea por culpa de otro, por ejemplo el choque de un vehículo de un tercero con la carretilla, y se destape el pastel, se le cae el pelo y algo mas a mas de uno. De ahí mi recomendación de no tocar nada.
De cualquier modo, este es "un país libre"* , si a alguien le apetece hacer puenting con los cordones de los zapatos o jugar a la ruleta rusa...

*Con permiso de Merkel


----------



## tutecnicodavid (Ago 3, 2012)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Mi idea es no tocar el interior por supuesto.
La mejor opcion para mi es la de acceder por centralita y limitar asi su velocidad o a traves de las entradas como decis con un potenciometro....pero no se donde buscar informacion sobre software e interfaces para esto. En el inicio os he mandado una foto con el diseño electrico, pero no se identificar si se pueden o no interactuar sobre estradas o salidas...


----------



## chclau (Ago 3, 2012)

Yo vi que hay un conector con una entrada de ¨speed limit switch¨. Por que no te dirigis al representante de tu zona del equipo y le preguntas que es lo que recomienda el fabricante?

Me parece que es preferible eso que andar chapuceando siendo que como vos mismo dijiste no tenes nada de experiencia. En el mejor de los casos podrias arruinar al equipo... en el peor, provocar un accidente.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

Por eso, es un circuito eléctrico...NO electrónico, por eso es muy complicado desde afuera manejarlo o reemplazar la llave de avance por un pote...

Porque un pote no haríaa la diferencia...es más se quemaría al toque seguro o...no funcionaría el carrito...

O lo modificamos por dentro con todo lo que implica...

o Un control ON-OFF externo con PID


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2012)

Pues todo lo que nombrais es modificar... suerte.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

Si modifica el andar pero NO modifica el diseño

El control on off es sobre el pulsador o llave que el operario pulsa con la mano...

en vez de pulsar con la mano...lo "pulsa" y "suelta" un circuito....obviamente con un switch en serie que el operario pulse...sino va a andar indefinidamente a 10km/h sin parar jajajaja

Un circuito que dependiendo la velocidad "pulsa" o "suelta" el switch

Y para sensar la velocidad no hay q modificar nada tampoco...solamente un sensor o encoder en una rueda...y sabiendo el diametro de la rueda...¨PIMBA!

Velocidad resuelta


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

No tiene circuito de aceleración (si lo tuviera no sería necesario semejante post) ...es on off...y no meto fruta...meto soluciones


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2012)

Si el motor es DIESEL, el acelerador es un interruptor. Pues como se ejecuta la aceleracion?.
Mediante un servo de accion progresiva que acciona el "cable" de la bomba inyectora?.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 3, 2012)

me parece que esto es lo mejor....





si le entras a la electrónica puedes desconfigurar la ecu o matarla, si le cambias el voltaje puede fallar el motor,si es disel esta es la solucion,solo lo regulas y tuerca de por medio ya queda el acelerador hace tope y ya no baja mas entonces 10 Km/h
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/001fon.jpg/]
[/URL] 
esta es una ecu de una motoniveladora


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2012)

si fuera de combustión interna es tan simple como el perno debajo del pedal!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2012)

Aun asi solo debe añadirse un tope ajustable en el mecanismo que acciona la bomba inyectora, para lograr la limitacion.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 3, 2012)

scooter tiene razon en lo que dice,y aunque si por cada manipulacion en elevador y grua telescopica que he hecho me ponen 1 mes de carcel tendria que irme unos 10 años a pricion,en este caso comparto su opinion devido a la poca experiencia del inductor,lo mejor seria lo que dijo un compañero antes, "pedir sujerencias al representante de tu zona" y te curas en salud...saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 3, 2012)

*tutecnicodavid*
podrias poner marca, modelo y año del "torito",si es diesel, gas o a baterias??
tal vez pueda conseguir el manual, eso ayudaria bastante para despejar dudas....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 4, 2012)

Amigo solaris8, al parecer en el inicio del post el compañero posteo un diagrama.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 4, 2012)

*Gudino Roberto duberlin*, si lo vi, lo que no vi, es que dice "diesel engine" o sea que podria no ser, a baterias....
por eso queria saber la marca y modelo,para ver si consigo el manual, para que sea mas facil ayudar al compañero.igual gracias por la acotación


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2012)

Por la foto parece diesel.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Ní se te ocurra tocar nada. Si lees la reglamentación de vehículos , seguridad laboral equipos de elevación etc... como pase el mas mínimo incidente vas a la cárcel de cabeza .
> Los experimentos con gaseosa .
> 
> 
> Como mucho me atrevería a montar un sensor de velocidad " de bicicleta o similar " totalmente "por encima" sin tocar nada en absoluto de la máquina que pite a mas de x velocidad. Pero en serio, mi opinión es que no se te ocurra cambiar un tornillo.



leyendo esta respuesta lo primero que me viene a la mente (ademas de la prudencia de Scooter  ) es lo siguiente:
vamos a hacer un PWM de potencia, y lo usan , digamso terceros.
y como tenemso el PWM esstos terceros le meten pata al acelerador hasta el fondo, total esta el limite.
pero un dia y como lo usan a lo animal y como ya uno puede ver ese PWM tendra que soportar BRUTA CORRIENTE  ocurre la falla predecible y posible:
se sobrecalento y se puso en corto .
por que hicimos un PWM sencillito, de lso que se ven en los foros y funciona, pero no pensamos en "imprevistos" .
asi que el tercero ese tiene la pata en el acelerador a fondo y de repente el torito ese pega una acelerada a lo loco (IGBTs en corto ) y tenemso el accidente.

y ??? 

nadie fue ????

PD: un vehiculo no lo deben manejar imbeciles y si el vehiculo tiene encima 2 puntas metalicas apuntando hacia adelante menos aun .
una herramienta de trabajo la debe manejar un trabajador calificado y mas si es peligrosa.
asi que el control de velocidad deberia ser el cuadrupedo que lo maneja .
me parece por dar una idea algo interesante :
ya que mencionan la deteccion de velocidad y alarma algo un poco mas complejo:
si detecta mas de 3 excesos de velocidad en un tiempo determinado se para la maquina o queda una alarma continua, para indicar que hay un imprudente sentado ahi arriba.



lo de la limitacion mecanica, o sea un tope al pedal de acelerador me parece FANTASTICO .
sencillo, no tocan nada y muy practico 
lo malo de esas ideas fantasticamente sencillas es la parte de cobrar al final.
por que un ingeniero le va al cliente y le dice :
*"he desarrollado un sistema de limitacion de velocidad que cumple con todas las normas de el fabricante, no interfiero en forma directa con la programacion ni con el hardware de el sistema, todo lo contrario, el desarrollo apunta a un sistema que si lo resumo termina en un sistema electromecanico de actuacion que limita la accion de el chofer generando una fuerza opuesta a la de el mismo si se llega a la velocidad maxima deseada.
este sistema es totalmente "optoacoplado" de toda la electronica y la electricidad original de el fabricante .*

y le pasas el presupuesto.
te paga 
y vas y le colocas un taco de madera bajo el pedal......

que mejor ten una moto a mano para salir corriendo por que el jefe seguro querra agarrarte para discutir el pago que te hizo .


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2012)

Las soluciones sencillas son las mejores pero el caso del taco bajo el acelerador no lo veo claro. Se perderá aceleración y la máquina seguirá yendo a 25km/h cuesta abajo y solo a 2 cuesta arriba.
Quizás no estaría mal un acelerómetro de tres ejes con su lógica de control alimentado a pilas que pite cuando el que conduzca sea brusco. La velocidad no lo es todo en estas máquinas.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 5, 2012)

> Solo necesito poder limitar la velocidad a la que corre el torillo porque no debe exceder de los 10km hora.





> me ha pedido un amigo que si puedo deseñarle un sistema casera para limitar la velocidad de un torillo


son las espesificaciones del cliente, si va en bajada ,pedal de freno o cambios, si va en subida , no esta diseñado para esta funcion, solo trabajo en planta....
electronicamente coincido con fernandob, me parese mas seguro lo que propuse, o sea siplemente un tornillo, si  quisieramos hacerlo por electronica, se me hace que deberia ser un auto crusier
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_de_velocidad
*fernandob,* lo unico que aca no se cobra a nadie.......
pero entiendo tu desarrollo.....
estaba trabajando, usando uno de esos cartuchos de siliconas y vi el gatillo....




se me cocurrio que este sistema se podria implementar para que se pueda poner o sacar el limitador de velocidad, tirando lo coloca , apretando el gatillo lo suelta.....
otra opcion,  se le podria poner un swich para que activara algun avisador acústico o luminoso para que el operario lo vea


----------

